# Spoon feeding after overseeding questions



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello all,

I've been an avid reader, first time poster. I'm about to embark on my first legit fall overseeding project here in southern NJ. I have a plan that I've refined several times based on advice given to others here (thank you!). One issue I'm struggling with a bit: specifics on spoon feeding in general and specifically after germination of seed after overseeding.

I plan to skip starter fertilizer and had originally planned to apply Ryan Knorr's GrowORR (17-0-17) as my spoon fed fertilizer post overseeding 3-4 times at the .17 lbs. / 1000 sq.ft. rate; it mixes easily for a tank sprayer. However, I had a recent soil test recommending I apply .75 lbs. of Nitrogen, so I started to consider dividing that into 3 applications of .25 lbs. at a time once a week for 3 weeks after appropriate seed germination, but of course that would be something close to 1.5 lbs. of product per 1000 which would require me to buy some more (no big deal BUT...reading here about other alternatives has given me pause).

Urea seems to be a challenge to buy here in NJ (at least I've not found it yet). So the questions:

Do you prefer spoon feeding granular versus tank sprayer (I'd like to use the tank sprayer and learn best practices for products to be used, mixing techniques, and quantity/frequency/duration)?

What products do you recommend for spoon feeding using a backpack tank sprayer? Concentrated liquids vs. dissolving a dry?

Can any fast acting fertilizer (e.g. those you might buy at a big box store) be dissolved in water for spraying?

Are there any special mixing/dissolving instructions if the product is dry (e.g meant to be applied via spreader)?

In my specific case: should I stop at .75 lbs. or apply more and at what amount per application and for how many applications? Is there a good rule of thumb for how many weeks and total amount?

Is there any need or benefit to applying a granular "winterizer" late in the season (seeing research that suggests no need for late N application) in addition to this spoon feeding? Is there a modified spray application for winterizing or is it just a matter of getting the right amount of NPK and nutrients down through normal spoon feeding?

Any other tips?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Go to SiteOne and buy 16-0-0 100% urea.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

There is a fall N blitz thread created by gman that has the answers to most of your questions about timing and rates.

Id stay away from the 16-0-0. You want something like ammonium sulfate or the 46-0-0 urea. Its cheaper and comes in dissolvable forms to be sprayed


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Why would he stay away from the 16-0-0? That makes no sense at all. It costs $18 for a 50lb bag and it comprised of 100% stabilized urea. It's easier to spread than 46-0-0, especially for people with smaller lawns. It is a fantastic solution for people that have trouble using 46-0-0 and such a small amount of product. You should do your homework before making a comment like that. It's also highly preferable to use granular over spraying for the fall blitz.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Read the fall N blitz noted above.

Don't worry about what the soil test says for nitrogen.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

learningeveryday said:


> It's also highly preferable to use granular over spraying for the fall blitz.


This ^


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

learningeveryday said:


> Why would he stay away from the 16-0-0? That makes no sense at all. It costs $18 for a 50lb bag and it comprised of 100% stabilized urea. It's easier to spread than 46-0-0, especially for people with smaller lawns. It is a fantastic solution for people that have trouble using 46-0-0 and such a small amount of product. You should do your homework before making a comment like that. It's also highly preferable to use granular over spraying for the fall blitz.


Wow didn't know about 16-0-0 my front lawn is only 2ksqft.

I wonder if I can find some, be so much easier to spread? I have an agway not far from where I live. I wonder if they carry/ Order some. Just learned something new today


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> Go to SiteOne and buy 16-0-0 100% urea.


Siteone doesn't seem to have any urea product in stock, they all say "Non-Stocked Item. Special Order Only." I also read in NJ threads that Urea is going to be difficult to source in NJ.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Harts said:


> Read the fall N blitz noted above.
> 
> Don't worry about what the soil test says for nitrogen.


Thank you. I will not worry about the soil test for N. I did read the fall blitz but I posted my questions, in part, because of this line in the fall blitz:

Lastly, this is not intended for a recently (3-4 weeks ago) seeded lawn since the grass is too young to be forced to grow with nitrogen. Let it grow a winter before doing this. During an overseed/reno use a spoon feeding approach.​
So I thought there might be a different spoon feeding method.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

BigBlue said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > Go to SiteOne and buy 16-0-0 100% urea.
> ...


If you go in store and tell them what you want, they can usually have it brought in from another siteone store. They have done it for me for multiple products


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Harts said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > It's also highly preferable to use granular over spraying for the fall blitz.
> ...


Does that apply to spoon feeding after overseeding too?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I would use granular in the Fall for spoon feeding weekly or bi weekly.

Any studies done on spoon feeding nitrogen were done with granular apps.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

https://www.siteone.com/en/510456-basic-nutrition-fertilizer-16-0-0-100-stabilized-nitrogen-50/p/425542
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=425542&resourceId=22411

It says not available in NJ but I would give them a call.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> https://www.siteone.com/en/510456-basic-nutrition-fertilizer-16-0-0-100-stabilized-nitrogen-50/p/425542
> https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=425542&resourceId=22411
> 
> It says not available in NJ but I would give them a call.


Thanks a million I will call to confirm. I also saw the "not sold in NJ" but I'll call and ask what the story is and report back for fellow NJers. I had found a 2018 thread on TLF that listed a SJ source of urea but their website doesn't list any urea products at all. So I will give them a call too.

Thanks again!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Buy Urea if you can it is much cheaper at ~$1.50/lb of Nitrogen. The 16-0-0 is ~$3.50/lb of Nitrogen.

It does not matter if you spray or spread. If you spray new seedlings, water immediately as they are more fragile than mature turf. Leaving it on the leaves can result in damage.

Not all fast release fertilizer can be sprayed. Some have binders to hold the prills together that will clog a sprayer.

Don't use cross linked or coated Urea. You want immediate release. The idea is to feed low doses frequently to maintain a steady level of Nitrogen. If you can only get slow release, that is OK, but you will get better results with weekly applications of fast release at 0.25 lbs/M


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Buy Urea if you can it is much cheaper at ~$1.50/lb of Nitrogen. The 16-0-0 is ~$3.50/lb of Nitrogen.
> 
> It does not matter if you spray or spread. If you spray new seedlings, water immediately as they are more fragile than mature turf. Leaving it on the leaves can result in damage.
> 
> ...


The point of using the Lesco BasicN 16-0-0 UREA is that it's easier to get even coverage. At only $18 for a 50lb bag, I don't bother worrying about price.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

learningeveryday said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > Buy Urea if you can it is much cheaper at ~$1.50/lb of Nitrogen. The 16-0-0 is ~$3.50/lb of Nitrogen.
> ...


Good point on the ease of spreading, and for many people the cost difference is not important. The 16-0-0 also has the added benefit of a Urease inhibitor which is nice to prevent volatalization. Unlike coated and cross linked Nitrogen, stabilized Nitrogen is still immediate release. If the OP wants to spray it, I would recommend testing to see if it dissolves well (I expect it will).

Another option for stabilized Nitrogen and spraying is the 46-0-0 NOS which is stabilized with dicyandiamide and comes in a soluble form. The prill size on the NOS is large, so I would not recommend spreading it. If planning to spray, then the 46-0-0 is more convenitent (fewer bags) and cheaper.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

bernstem said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


The deeper dive really helps!!! I am following both perspectives and can see the benefits to both approaches. My interest in spraying does seem to make the application of the smaller (and better valued) 46-0-0 quantity easier to deal with.

I'm also really appreciative of the last point concerning the 46-0-0 NOS because in my particular case that is one product that seems to be in stock at siteone here in southern NJ (I'll be calling them this afternoon). And the spec sheet seems to suggest it's ideal for a spraying application.

Thank you all for this informative discussion; I am learning much more than my originally intended questions which is why I appreciate reading the ongoing discussions in many threads.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I called my local site one today. They never heard of 16-0-0 Urea, couldn't even find it on their computers.

I'm glad I stocked up on 46-0-0 and 21-0-0 from last year. Site one wanted $38 for 50# bag of 46-0-0…..I can't believe how much it went up. Last year I paid $18 from my local Agway.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Did you give them the item number? My local SiteOne didn't know they had it in stock.

My lawn loves stabilized urea, which is one of the reasons I use it. The 16-0-0 ratio makes it really easy for me to spoon feed evenly.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Sourcing update:

Local branches of Siteone didn't have any 46-0-0 but they kindly searched their inventory system and found two products available about an hour away.

They have sprayable 46-0-0 urea and sprayable 46-0-0 NOS (but no granular, maybe just out of stock because of fall, I didn't ask).

I'll be making a few zoom calls from the car so I can get to them by 4 pm lol.

Thank you all very much for the help!

Now if only the rain stops in time to get my overseeding plan completed.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Those should both be granular products, at least around here they are. I've used the Lesco 46-0-0 sprayable. It comes in a 50lb bag and says "Sprayable" in big letters. Works great in granular form and also dissolves easily if you want to spray. I have a partial bag in the shed, I'll snap a pic.

Have you checked the local farm and feed supply stores in the area? That's usually where you can find 46-0-0 urea pretty regularly.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> Those should both be granular products, at least around here they are. I've used the Lesco 46-0-0 sprayable. It comes in a 50lb bag and says "Sprayable" in big letters. Works great in granular form and also dissolves easily if you want to spray. I have a partial bag in the shed, I'll snap a pic.
> 
> Have you checked the local farm and feed supply stores in the area? That's usually where you can find 46-0-0 urea pretty regularly.


Ahh that's a good point, could still use the sprayable in a spreader too so I'll have options if I choose not to spray. The partial bag in your shed makes me think of a question: how's the storage of the product longer term, any issue keeping an extra bag until next season?

I ask because if I do end up having to drive for it I was thinking of getting a bag or two extra for next year.

I'll keep looking for a closer source at farm/feed stores too. Thanks.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> Did you give them the item number? My local SiteOne didn't know they had it in stock.
> 
> My lawn loves stabilized urea, which is one of the reasons I use it. The 16-0-0 ratio makes it really easy for me to spoon feed evenly.


The reason is because you're living in 1 of the 3 states they can sell it. Indiana, Kentucky, and Maryland. It's not in his local store's computer because they can't sell it.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Success! For those that suggested Feed and Farm stores I remembered a mom & pop that's been in the area for like 90+ years about 10 minutes from the house (just not on a route I almost ever take so out of sight out of mind).

They had plenty of Urea! Bought a 50 lb. bag for $25.

Thanks all!


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> Did you give them the item number? My local SiteOne didn't know they had it in stock.
> 
> My lawn loves stabilized urea, which is one of the reasons I use it. The 16-0-0 ratio makes it really easy for me to spoon feed evenly.


510728 spredble Or 098524 sprayeble


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> Did you give them the item number? My local SiteOne didn't know they had it in stock.
> 
> My lawn loves stabilized urea, which is one of the reasons I use it. The 16-0-0 ratio makes it really easy for me to spoon feed evenly.


It's possible that it's not allowed to be sold in NJ because of state specific rules regarding the use of certain fertilizers, etc.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

If your not doing a ton of sqft diesel exhaust fluid sprays out of the jug straight. Also tractor supply has 20-0-0 in liquid but pricey at 30ish for 2 gallons but convenient


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

congrats!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

BigBlue said:


> Success! For those that suggested Feed and Farm stores I remembered a mom & pop that's been in the area for like 90+ years about 10 minutes from the house (just not on a route I almost ever take so out of sight out of mind).
> 
> They had plenty of Urea! Bought a 50 lb. bag for $25.
> 
> Thanks all!


Congrats that's a good price


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Home Depot has a 40lb box of 46-0-0 urea for $34:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sunshine-Harvest-40-lbs-Box-Urea-Fertilizer-UGF-40/316885117

Picture says 18-46-0, but it is indeed 46-0-0 as per the description and questions further down. Also, mine was just delivered yesterday and is definitely 46-0-0.


----------

